
What tools do you use to keep track of job applications? - ayjz
If you&#x27;re looking for a job and have several applications&#x2F;interview processes going at once, how do you keep track of the state of each one, what you need to do next, etc?
======
andymoe
Last time I made a simple kanban board of application stages on trello and
moved one card per app through the stages. Worked well.

